# Clic droit mac sur Ubuntu 14.04



## Nicolas63 (2 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé ubuntu sur mon macbook pro, mais je n'ai pas accès au clic droit (j'y est accès en tapotant le trackpad avec deux doigt mais je préfère largement le vrai clic droit comme sur un pc)

J'ai essayé plein de truc sur google mais en vain, je vient ici voir si quelqu'un aurait une idée.

merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2015)

C'est quoi "le vrai clic droit comme sur un PC" ?

Quant au paramétrage du trackpad, cela dépend sans doute du paquetage utilisé (mtrack ou synaptics il me semble).


----------



## -GF- (18 Juin 2015)

t'as essayé le côté droit du trackpad ou de toucher le trackpad avec deux doigts et cliquer avec un seul ?


----------

